# Quilt's for 2 new grandsons



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

We have 2 new grandson's and I finally finished their quilts - in 3 months! Here they are:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Those are spectacular!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are terrific and in only 3 months! Good goings.

I cannot decide which I like better. 

Angie


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Omigosh! I love the sock monkey quilt! 

Oooooo. You should make him a sock monkey to go with it for Christmas! 

So great!

 RedTartan <- loves sock monkeys


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh wow those are really great! I love the sock monkey, and all the bright colors. Kids quilts are so much fun.

Nice job!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Oh so pretty, you did a great job, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Those are adorable quilts!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

So cute ! Love them both. What a great granny you are.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

those are so cute! I like the teddys as they look like they are going to pop out!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Those are fabulous!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW!!! I love those quilts! You are truly an artist!


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow those are awesome! Especially the sock monkey, is that Moda's Funky Monkey line? I have fond memories of a sock monkey from my childhood... I just love that pattern!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, how cute!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW!!! Those are terrific. I love them both, but I'm partial to bears.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Those quilts are so beautiful! You did a wonderful job and your grandsons will always treasure them. Wow!

Winona


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bow: Those quilts are really really beautiful !!!!! :bow: 
And yes you do need to make them a sock :monkey: monkey for Christmas, I have made some for our Grandkids, I need to make a couple more , maybe I will do that for Christmas. You did a great job, it is hard to believe you got them done in only two months.
bopeep


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

Both patterns were from the Keepsake Quilting catalog. The sock monkey I bought the kit so I could get the cute fabrics. The bears I picked out my own fabrics for.


----------

